# s250 Long axle ??



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Long story short ...just broke down and tried to order a set of Lifemasters (other post discussing this)

I sent these pics to the MWE sales guy and he said it looks like I may have a custom order axle?? Says standard wheels will make my S250 even wider than it is now? It already loogs pretty froggy...

I am not a Bobcat expert, and barely know what this guy's talking about. Can any body explain this to me in layman terms??

thx


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never seen or heard of anything like that. In the pictures the defiantly look longer. Could you take a picture from behind the machine? 
Robert


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm out of town right now, but the sales guy had me measure and it was 71 across the wheels. I'm guessing my pics just made it look worse cuz of camera angle


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

They do have spacers, do yo have those on it ?
It is also possible the tire/rims offset.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

bobcat shows that machine as 72" wide to me it looks stock and I don't know of an option for wider axles


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I had spacers on my tires and the rims were flipped to allow me wide steel tracks on my s300.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think it's stock, I don't think it's g


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think it's stock, I don't think it's got spacers. Especially thinks its 72 inches. I looked up some pics online and it looks like the s250 wheels stick out a bit normally. I went ahead and ordered them. I'll post when i get em on


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I always thought it looked like mine stuck out a bit far on my 250. Looks about normal to me, but I can measure tomorrow for you if it would help.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Sure that mIght help, I purposely took the pics to show how extreme it looked, but going by factory specs, I'm thinking it's just an s250 quirk. Just an FYI to anyone who might be interested the wheels they are sending me are 4 inch offsets, supposed to be factory spec


----------

